# first set of pinkies



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I bougth a few pet shop mice to get some satins and colors I like. It is also one of the only options around here. Among the does I picked out was a black satin pied doe. She turned out to be the most pregnant. All of their mice were kept with males, so I expected a litter. I've been expecting them for days now, but today was the day. This is made even cooler by the fact tht today in my weddding anniversary, so my first patch of pinkies came as an anniversary present.  It looks to be six babies. I'm thrilled that I shouldn't need to cull. I managed to catch her during wheel and feeding time and was able to get some pictures. :mrgreen: Most have the nanny mouse I put in with her when she was moved to her own tank.
While I'm waiting for the pictures to upload she went back to the babies and looks to be nursing them in her sleep.

p.s. Sorry if you already saw my post on another site, but I'm excited. 

The Mother:



















The babies and nanny:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

congrats


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks! The momma just moved after nursing for a short bit and it looks like there was a 7th baby that didn't make it. I think she has tried to revive it twice now. At the moment she has it tucked under her. It must have sufficated because it looks to have nursed and is one of the biggest babies.  I'm going to remove it the first chance I have while momma is away.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooooh, how cute! And nanny mouse seems to ask you to stop with the pictures, blinking and turning away like she is. I'm sorry to hear about the other one, though. Never a happy task.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

She seems to be a good nanny. When I checked on them this morning she was keeping them warm while momma got a bite to eat. I got a look for momma when I stopped to stare at the babies, but she relaxed rather quickly. It looks like momma is a pink eye carrier as she shows black eyes, but had a mixed batch of babies. Hopefully they will get her bigger eyes as many of my pinks have small eyes.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Your meecies are so georgeous! Am very jealous!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Galaxy. I know they aren't up to show quality, but I really like how they look. I can't wait to see what the babies look like.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Quick question. How long can momma and the nanny stay away from the babies before I should start worrying? I changed the bedding today and tried to touch the babies as little as possible. However, I just moved one back to the nest and it felt a bit colder than I expected. I did move part of the previous nest back into the same spot to keep the smell right.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mess with their cage too much... You probably should have waited to change the litter.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Honestly I don't clean for two weeks....the smell gets terrible but that's what momma prefers! After two weeks I clean everything but the nest...always leave the nest!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That is a bit of time to wait for a cleaning, I wonder if my hubby can stand the smell...

Both girls are nestled with the babies this morning and I heard them squeek when momma changed positions.

Do you guys know how long it is safe for the babies to be exposed? aka no mouse nesting with them.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awww beautiful mice, congrats! Looking forward to more pics 
Annie x


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

mum is gorgeous, cant wait to see what the little ones look like


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The older the pinkies are, the longer they can be left alone. Also, the larger the size of the pile, the longer they can be left. That said, I honestly don't know. My nannies are always so attentive that unless I take the pinkies out of the tank, they won't be left alone at all.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Meeces89 said:


> mum is gorgeous, cant wait to see what the little ones look like


I'm guessing that the daddy is an angorian recessive yellow, but I'm not sure. Many of the males in the store I got her from were long haired yellows. No brindals in sight and the yellow had been showing up for many generations.

I have a pied angorian rec. yellow female that looks about to pop that I bought at the same time. I'm hoping the others wait until they get to their new home before giving birth.

Thanks for the points Laigaie. I hope I never have to truely find out.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

:shock: Yes, girls, wait until after the soft and gentle car ride. Just hold those babies in! ray


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> :shock: Yes, girls, wait until after the soft and gentle car ride. Just hold those babies in! ray


LMAO


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Mums coat is gorgeous :love1 
so silky


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. I've been trying to stick to the angora satins. Thankfully there are two mom and pop shops that I can go to that happen to also like them and have keep them for their breeders. I haven't seen any at any of the other shops. The side effect is that they don't have a lot of variety though. Thankfully Laigaie just sent me a fox and some does to try my hand at getting tricolors.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mum and the nanny have lovely markings  Can't wait to see how the babies turn out


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

wish places near me sold such pretty mice, you've definately discovered a gem there.

theres only one place that i know of in north london and they only sell little short haired broken (usually in a colour midway between fawn/chocolate with the occasional solid colour)
nowhere seems to sell mice in london, hamsters however are in near enough every pet shop


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I think its because in the South it doesn't seem to be as popular as it does further up the country. I have found it very difficult to get the meecies I have. 5 of mine are petshop and 5 aren't. When I was 15 and lived in Southampton pracitally every petshop had meecies for sale as pets. Round here it seems they ae like gold dust.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Do we have any sign of color yet?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, the three remaining ones are all PEW! Looks to be two boys and one girl. All are healthy and chubby.


----------

